# New to the whole forum thing



## Deane1984 (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi guys/girls I’m Deane this is my second TT hoping to find like minded people and maybe some help if I get stuck.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome Deane  What Mk is your TT, How about a pic


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Deane, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Deane1984 (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi Hoggy and molinos nice to meet you,
it’s a mk2,
And i will upload some pics as soon as I’ve had it cleaned I’ve only just bought her and it’s not been cleaned yet,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

